# Turner Motor Sport Reflash for 335



## simmonslr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did a search but didn't see any posts about the new TMS Perfomance Upgrade for the 335i. Has anyone had a look at this yet?

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=TN54-ST1


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

simmonslr said:


> Did a search but didn't see any posts about the new TMS Perfomance Upgrade for the 335i. Has anyone had a look at this yet?
> 
> http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=TN54-ST1


You need to call Turner. They were not doing it anymore last I heard. I know they sold some Turbo Tuners to some customers who had originally signed up for their flash but not sure what happened after that.

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------

